# Does anyone have picts of adult Singapore Violets?



## dojang (Jul 16, 2005)

Hi,

Lampropelma Violaceopedes (Singapore Violet) sounds like a beautiful tarantula, but they are expensive...Botar and the others selling them don't have any picts of them posted....does anyone have one that you could post/send to me? 

Thanks


----------



## Waxen (Jul 16, 2005)

Here ya go.

http://www.e-spiderworld.com/gallery/pages/Lampropelma violaceopes F1b.htm

-Jason


----------



## aaronrefalo (Jul 16, 2005)

nice T...i never found any information on this species till now....so do u intend to bring one?

Aaron


----------



## Nick_schembri (Jul 16, 2005)

I've seen this species before on a website but it was much more violet than that. maybe there is variation like in  the p.metallica


----------



## Lopez (Jul 16, 2005)

The spider often sold as Lampropelma violaceopes.

Sub-Adult female













Adult female













I don't think they are particularly violet myself, although the adults are certainly more purply than the juveniles which are a steel blue colour.


----------



## Elson (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice T you have there Lopez..
Here's mine , 6 inches sub-adult.


----------



## GoTerps (Jul 16, 2005)

> Lampropelma Violaceopedes (Singapore Violet) sounds like a beautiful tarantula, but they are expensive...Botar and the others selling them don't have any picts of them posted....does anyone have one that you could post/send to me?


Just an FYI, specific names cannot be plural... so it should be _Lampropelma violaceopes_.  It's being listed improperly on some US sites.


----------



## dojang (Jul 16, 2005)

Thank all of you for your replies and pictures..

I am still trying to figure out how I managed to miss the pictures on John Hoke's website..... probably the fact that it was like 2 in the morning I guess. ;-p

Thanks
Tim


----------



## aaronrefalo (Jul 17, 2005)

o yes know i recognise it....the first pic is a bit pale..thats y..interesting species...anyone had mated up this species yet?...i think yes....how many eggs where present in an eggsac?

Aaron


----------



## phormingochilus (Jul 17, 2005)

There are about 70-130 in a sac in general ;-)

Regards
Søren



			
				aaronrefalo said:
			
		

> o yes know i recognise it....the first pic is a bit pale..thats y..interesting species...anyone had mated up this species yet?...i think yes....how many eggs where present in an eggsac?
> 
> Aaron


----------



## Nick_schembri (Jul 17, 2005)

I cant find the pic anywhere, once I saw a pic of a T that was very purple. Are there any other species that might be more purple?


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Jul 17, 2005)

This spieces is going on my future want list  Whats the temperment on this spieces and how big do they get?


----------



## soonseng28 (Jul 17, 2005)

Elson said:
			
		

> Nice T you have there Lopez..
> Here's mine , 6 inches sub-adult.


Hi! Elson,
Very nice T you got there, er.... this one climbs trees   if yes, then it's not 4me. Cheers!


----------



## Elson (Jul 17, 2005)

soonseng28 said:
			
		

> Hi! Elson,
> Very nice T you got there, er.... this one climbs trees   if yes, then it's not 4me. Cheers!


Thanks.. It's terrestrial .


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jul 17, 2005)

That is one nice T speices!


----------



## Nick_schembri (Jul 17, 2005)

Martin H. said:
			
		

> maybe this one >>click here<<
> 
> all the best,
> Martin


Thats not the one I had in mind although its similar, but it was a much stronger purple. I'll keep trying to find it, then I'll post a link


----------



## Lopez (Jul 17, 2005)

Nick_schembri said:
			
		

> Thats not the one I had in mind although its similar, but it was a much stronger purple. I'll keep trying to find it, then I'll post a link









?


----------



## Nick_schembri (Jul 18, 2005)

Yes that looks a lot like it!
Is that the same species?


----------



## Elson (Jul 18, 2005)

LOL!!! that's Cyriopagopus sp. blue
Here's mine .
1st & 2nd pic - 9 inches female
3rd , 4th and 5th pic - large Juvies


----------



## wolfpak (Jul 23, 2005)

wow :worship:  impressive creature  :clap:  got to have me one of those


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Jul 23, 2005)

Another example of why common names should be avoided...

However, since common names do persist in the American hobby, dealers here do need to use them; but use them correctly. "Singapore Violet", as advertised by some dealers, is incorrect (since these names are technically incorrect anyway, that is admittedly both redundant and open to debate and interpretation). However, I submit to you, that the name "Malaysian Blue-femur" (or Malaysian "Violet"-femur) is more appropriate and is more well known. There is even debate whether this species, _Lampropelma violaceopes_, is found in Singapore.

Cheers, Michael


----------



## ScorpDemon (Jul 27, 2005)

the "more purple" spider that was mentioned earlier wouldnt be a P. Nigricolor would it?
a pic of one can be seen on tangled wwweb not sure of the exact URL


----------



## Jmadson13 (Jul 27, 2005)

No I think they were still on the area of Old world Haplopelma, Cyropagapus and Lampropelma violaceopes


----------



## tkn0spdr (Jul 27, 2005)

This is the only pic I've seen of this species that looks this purple. Is this 'color corrected'?

Click me


----------



## Code Monkey (Jul 27, 2005)

tkn0spdr said:
			
		

> This is the only pic I've seen of this species that looks this purple. Is this 'color corrected'?
> 
> Click me


That's A. purpurea, sort of offtopic for the thread, but, no, I do not believe that picture is color corrected.  They are a very dark purple in person and look sort of bluish-black, but when the light hits them right, very beautiful purple. That pic is probably just an effect of the flash.

I often take flash photos of my Ts just to see what they "really" look like


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Jul 27, 2005)

Martin H. said:
			
		

> Hi Michael,
> 
> I thought "Malaysian Blue femur" is one of the pet trade names for the species also known in the pet trade as "Lampropelma violaceopes",


Hello Martin,

It is (although I am hesitant to enter any discussion about "common" names 
  ). That was the point of my post.

I assume that this thread was started due to the fact that some US dealers are referring to "L. violaceopes" as "Singapore Violet". Somewhere along the way the thread blew off course to include other purple and blue spiders!

Cheers, Michael


----------



## Aranea (Oct 24, 2005)

Helo Guys! 
"Lampropelma violaceopes" its one of my favorite! 
I have some slings and one adult female.
and i really want to show some pics!


----------



## MindUtopia (Oct 24, 2005)

Is anyone certain that the pic of the spider posted by Lopez is in fact a Cyriopagopus sp. Singapore Blue? I've seen this pic before and have been trying to find out forever what this T is!  If it is, do they normally look this purple or is it a result of the lighting?  I thought they usually look much more blue than that.  

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## Steve Nunn (Oct 24, 2005)

It was nice to see some pics of the spider that is most likely _L.violaceopes_, thanks Martin and Leon


----------



## Andrew vV (Oct 24, 2005)

Yes, juv/sub-adult female Cyriopagopus sp. "blue" tend to look more purple than blue as you can see in the picture by Lopez.  As they become adults they seem to loose the purple-ish colour and become an intense blue much like H. lividum.
Hope this clears things up!


----------

